# Does this sound right??



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok so buddi of mine doing website for me and ofcourse he telling me he is giving me great deal hmm
doing like 9 page website including home page 
rollover custom buttons nothing special...
Any who like he charging me 250 alone for a thing where ppl upload pictures ect.... and I could ofgot something like off web for free...
Well in end it gonna be like 900 bucks and i getting some kinda super bargain?
Honestly ain't that custom looking and could just got a template ha
So am i getting royally screwed for him putting in like 7 hours into it total prob.???


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think you have much of a buddy....too much $$


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow.. not even CLOSE to a super bargain.. 

TO put it to you this way.

I am a web designer not nessecarily by trade, but by "hobby" and passion. I can build an entire e-commerce site that has literally HUNDREDS of pages and files for under $900. My general price right now is $500 because i am starting out.. HOWEVER professional web designers would charge up to $2,000 for that type of website.. A BASIC site with no e-commerce should not run you more than $300 unless you have some crazy customization.. 

I have no IDEA what the $250 for image upload is?? 

Basically, you pay for a webhost per month (usually about $7.00) which is where ALL of your files (including images) are stored.

I would tell him to shove it and that you will figure something else out!!!


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

I get $125 per page for a static site. An E commerce site is priced depending on your needs. The product pages are generated dynamically and not subject to a per page charge. If it is a well designed, functional site with meta tags etc then you are not getting screwed.
Also watch out for people that resell sites that have no idea of coding.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well thing is that I am like doing design work and he is plugging in at this point...
Upload thing is where people can leave comment and upload image to be sent directly to my email
Damit Lindsey i would gave job to you but you do e commerce hmm I wanna do that slowly and he doesn't
I defin. will keep you in mind and to embarresed to show what site looks right now it is horrid but when he det it done right by end of week, I will post link lol


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

PM a link of the site to me.. I am interested to see what $900 will get you


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol ehh not as much as you think ha especially when i am in design and production field 
I know what things are worth and I went from having to spend 350 to 900 with hidden charges


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> Wow.. not even CLOSE to a super bargain..
> 
> TO put it to you this way.
> 
> ...


I agree that $900 is a bit pricey for what you need. As far as the upload part, that's for a CUSTOMER to upload an image of what they want to your website correct? Not just him uploading content like the above states. I own and oporate a web design business and I would quote a simple 9 page website with a custom uploader (so the customer can upload a custom image of what they need and its sent directly to you) for around $700. I am ushualy a lot cheaper then most though so depending on how hard it is for your friend, it might take him a lot longer to code, hence its more costly. So to HIM it might be a 900$ job. Just my 2 cents. 

-MzM


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

$900 is a bargain for something like threadless or design by humans.

Sounds like it isn't though. I also do some web design so if you show us what the site looks like or send me a private message I can give you some more info about pricing in this industry.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I do agree that overall $900 is super cheap for a website of THAT calibur.. HOWEVER if you are just paying him to set up an opensource cart with some customizations.. then you are absolutely overpaying.. 

I guess i assume that MOST people use OS carts around here.. but the above poster is right.. for an ENTIRELY custom cart, that is cheap..


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

hard to tell if that is cheap or pricey, but i do some work for customers and friends from time to time and people tend to think that "doing websites" is an easy task. usually it involves much more work than the user expects it to be. 
as you said you can get this script for free from the web. the question is: did you give him the right instructions about that job?
250 bucks is not a lot for a custom written upload script that integrates (!) with your whole order processing.

so i would say the price for what you wanted him to do seem right. i'm just not sure if you researched the market and you need enough before giving your buddy that job.

for someone who has a lot of business 900 USD is not a very high budget i guess.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Im consfused I guess? In his post he says nothing about order proccessing. He says nothing about a shopping cart. He says a simple 9 pager with an image upload script. How can that be compaired to a design by humans site (which has a tons of backend like a user management system and a cart, not to mention all the extras). Its a SIMPLE 9 page website with no extra coding exept for an upload script and if thats ALL it is, I stand by 900$ is a bit pricy.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I gotta keep up with this thread....

My budget for a temp site set up was $900 because i wanted to get it up immediately 

Ok I did "All graphics, layout of where I want things and typings..."

He just figured where to place everything by resizing it alittle ...

here is website and ehh there are still changes to be made and 2 pages aren't done yet

But should give you a good idea of what i am going fo at moment till the future but this is basically what i payed for: Best of Maine - Sign and Frame - Maine


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

as this is posted in the ecommerce section, i was assuming that it will be a shopping cart/ecommerce website.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna let the cat out of your buddies $250 bag...

You can do an upload with this simple HTML form.


```
<form action="[I]this will depend based on your web hoster" [/I]enctype="multipart/form-data" method="post">

Please specify a file, or a set of files:<br>
<input type="file" name="datafile" size="40">
</p>
<div>
<input type="submit" value="Send">
</div>
</form>
```
There you are this will send the image to your email when you receive the rest of the form.

Hope this helps save you some dough!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well it payed for done with ... 
He said he might lower price because goDaddy is a bi7ch to do certain stuff and I will change hosting
Thank you very much though and I am keeping a bunch of you folks in mind for my web tune up


----------

